# rhoms breeding



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

how the hell do rhoms breed? they are so aggressive i cant imagine them mating?

whats the story? anyone have some knowlage to share?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

well, they must have a penthouse, not a hotel room. LOL!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Its instinct to breed, they might not breed in tanks due to tank space and just feeling comfortable, but with a river/lake, the fish would have enough room to get their "booty call" and then kick out the other fish after the deed is done.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

or eat them!!!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Breeding Forum

Harry


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

I breed rhoms no problem and got ten thousand baby's just after the male bit the head off the female after mating once in my dreams.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> I breed rhoms no problem and got ten thousand baby's just after the male bit the head off the female after mating once in my dreams


Yup, exactly............in your dreams.


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

The most shure-fire way to breed rohms is to move to your favorite part of the amazon, and put a sponge filter in the water with a 50W heater. SLOWLY turn the heater up to 84 degrees. Add feeders. Sometime in june or july you should have tons of baby blacks feeding on the local ecosystem. You can then pack them up, or just leave them in the "breeding tank" to grow into adults for your next spawn.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

geostomp said:


> The most shure-fire way to breed rohms is to move to your favorite part of the amazon, and put a sponge filter in the water with a 50W heater. SLOWLY turn the heater up to 84 degrees. Add feeders. Sometime in june or july you should have tons of baby blacks feeding on the local ecosystem. You can then pack them up, or just leave them in the "breeding tank" to grow into adults for your next spawn.


haha WTF


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

true.......oh so true


----------

